# Progress



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was asked on another site about my progress over the years so i have dug out a few pics from the last 4 yrs......

the first set is Most Muscular pose from left to right

2004 Mr Plymouth (1st)- 2005 NABBA Finals (6th) - 2006 NABBA West (1st & overall)- 2007 NABBA West (1st & overall)










the second set is rear DBL Bicep from left to right

2005 NABBA Finals (6th) - 2006 NABBA West (1st & overall)- 2007 NABBA West (1st & overall)










the last set is of the pose most say is my signiture pose the Side Tricep from Left to right

2004 NABBA West (3rd) - 2005 NABBA West (1st)- 2007 NABBA West (1st & overall)


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

the very 1st shot, the most muscular with hands crossed, is my favourite. i prefer that pose to the hands on hips one, i think it accentutates your shape the best. how much of weight gain is there during this period paul ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats your best and worst body parts?

(in your oppinion)

wicked pics


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shane in 2004 i was 178lbs, 2005 i was 186lbs, 2006 i was 180lbs, in 2007 i was 196lbs

Cal in my opinion my weakest bodypart are my biceps and Back thickness, my best are my legs


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Great pics mate

A 16lb gain is awesome in 1 year, must be doing something right,

R


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was more than was expected but the prevouise year i had not used any gear and i started using GH ed which i am still on so still a huge gain after 18yrs of training...


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Mate

Well u can see the benefits of GH a mile off, well done and look forward to next years pics, You can see the density changes in triceps and chest in last two pics much larger and fuller,

R


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe cos your tri`s are so good you feel your bi`s lag-

nowt looks weak to me.

hams are great 

oh yeah been meaning to say-

you were so unlucky not to place in the finals-

you worked your ass off mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Cal...


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

christ. impressive pics m8. i thought ur avatar pic was dorian yates b4, now i know different. in that pose you look well similar - whih is a definate compliment.


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

Great pictures you look really good mate.


----------

